# Mk4 Golf 1.4... Not possible to drain through the dipstick?



## RandomPrecision (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi all As per the title really I've been looking at the drain pump systems that allow you to complete an oil change by removing the dipstick and using one of these...https://marinestore....mp_6_Litre.html



There are loads of positive Amazon reviews etc, and where as I appreciate it's not going to be as thorough as a 'proper' change it will make life easier and I'd probably end up doing it more often as a result...



Well and good, however upon cruising youtube I've stumbled across this vide of a 1.4 Golf oil change where at 1:30 the chap in the film states it's not possible to drain through the dipstick in the same way that you'd be able to with one of the diesel Golfs...https://marinestore....mp_6_Litre.html



What I'd really like to know is A. Is this correct? And B. If so why?



As always thanks in advance for any help/suggestions or advice. This one's got me a bit stumped!


----------

